# Weight puppy



## Arianna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi!
I'm italian and I speak a little english (sorry :blush: )... so I would like to know if, in your experience, a puppy of 8 week that weighs 1.10 lbs will be very small or it will be 4 lbs 1/2 at least ?

Sorry again for my english, I hope in your help. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Without knowing the history of the size the dog's ancestor's produce, there is no accurate way to estimate.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's true, every dog is different based on their parents and lines. My Bonnie weighed 3.3 pounds at 4 months and full grown weighs 8.5 pounds.

AND-- :Welcome 4:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

At nine weeks Izzy weighed 1 lb 4 oz. She is now 2 years old and weighs 4 lbs. 

You can never be sure of the size of a puppy but there is a good chance she will be smaller. 

Leslie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stuart weighed 2.8 pounds at 6 months and is now 5.25 pounds at 2 years old. My Shiva was 2.8 pounds at 6 months and weighed 3.5 pounds at 2 years old. IMHO, the health and temperament are more important aspects of a puppy.


----------



## Arianna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answers! :flowers:
You have reason, I must say the history of the size the dog's ancestor's produce, but I only know that the father and mother is approx 6 lbs 1/2, but the line of your blood is of the rather small dogs. So, I would like to know if I can hope to have a dog that is 4-5 lbs at least. 

I know that it's hard this question! :smpullhair: 

Thank you so much for your kindness! :hugging: 


P.s. sorry for my english.....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:Welcome 2: :Sunny Smile: 





QUOTE (Arianna @ Jan 16 2009, 05:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707266


> Thank you so much for your answers! :flowers:
> You have reason, I must say the history of the size the dog's ancestor's produce, but I only know that the father and mother is approx 6 lbs 1/2, but the line of your blood is of the rather small dogs. So, I would like to know if I can hope to have a dog that is 4-5 lbs at least.
> 
> I know that it's hard this question! :smpullhair:
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it an outcross breeding or a line breeding? An outcross I would expect larger pups a line breeding may have more influence of the smaller ancestors.


----------



## Arianna (Jan 7, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 16 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707357


> Is it an outcross breeding or a line breeding? An outcross I would expect larger pups a line breeding may have more influence of the smaller ancestors.[/B]


Uhmmm I don't know  I only know that the parents have one as father and one as grandfather a dog of Rhapsody's. 
According to you, this is an outcross breeding or a line breeding?

Thank you so much, you're very kind :ThankYou:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You really need to discuss predicting the size with the breeder who knows their lines. Anything we were to guess would not be accurate or based on anything other than a random guess. Talk to the breeder.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You really need to discuss predicting the size with the breeder who knows their lines. Anything we were to guess would not be accurate or based on anything other than a random guess. Talk to the breeder.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Jack is 12 wks old today and weighs 3.2 lbs.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

My pup weighed approx 3 lbs at 8 weeks. Now he is 7 yrs and is 14 lbs.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a puppy chart: http://www.yorkiepassion.com/growthchart.htm

But I agree with everybody else that this is just an estimate - it's always best to consult your puppy's breeder.


----------

